# Footjoy SL Pro



## Fish (Jun 14, 2017)

What a great shoe :thup:

I've always struggled with golf shoes, and to be honest, with all shoes in general at times.  

I have a high arch and a wide-ish foot and just lately I've been suffering with gout (stinging) attacks in the knuckle of my right big toe.

So getting the right shoe is always a big ask.  

The Nike Lunar ll was a great shoe but the later models didn't live up to that particular release. My Adicross Gripmore have served me well but there done for now.

I've bought 3 or 4 pairs in the last year which just haven't worn in enough or helped/supported me and they just start to feel uncomfortable 2/3rds of the way around a round.

I also find that shoe sizes differ, which just shouldn't be the case IMO. Puma are very narrow, I love there shoes but there a big no no for me with no wide fitting.

So, I was feeling flush at St Mellion and treated myself to the SL Pro's after speaking to the assistant Pro from Woodhall Spa who was playing with us.

Wow, they are light, comfortable in every way, have a great grip, waterproof and look the business with no fussiness and easy to clean.

I can't reccomend these SL Pro's highly enough :thup:


----------



## Region3 (Jun 14, 2017)

They are the first shoe in a long time that I've looked at and thought "they look really nice". Especially the ones with 2 blue patches.


----------



## BristolMike (Jun 14, 2017)

I really like mine and I will be getting the black ones soon, I would say the only downside was that they aren't quite as comfy as my tour 360 boost. They are lighter though and very grippy


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 14, 2017)

Fish, if you struggle to get comfortable good fitting shoes try Skechers. 

Most comfortable shoes I've ever worn. Recommended.


----------



## Fish (Jun 15, 2017)

Jacko_G said:



			Fish, if you struggle to get comfortable good fitting shoes try Skechers. 

Most comfortable shoes I've ever worn. Recommended.
		
Click to expand...

I have a pair of Skechers, I bought them earlier this year and I find they don't breathe very well.  They haven't loosened up either and they feel a little solid/lumpy on the feet if you know what I mean, so I almost feel like I'm limping in the last few holes.

  They are nice and I'll try to work them into my alternative wearing of shoes dependent on the conditions but I'll be reaching for these SL Pro's more times than not.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 15, 2017)

I have a couple of pairs of Pro SL 

The Boa ones are very good 

But it terms of comfort - the gripmores are far better for me


----------



## moogie (Jun 15, 2017)

Jacko_G said:



			Fish, if you struggle to get comfortable good fitting shoes try Skechers. 

Most comfortable shoes I've ever worn. Recommended.
		
Click to expand...



Not tried the footjoys,  but can 2nd this about the Skechers 
Bought a pair last weekend,  go golf Elite 2 spikeless 
So light,  so comfortable too
Currently wear Gripmores,  really like them ,  no issues,  but the Skechers feel so comfy straight out the box,  defenitely won't need breaking in


----------



## BomberSRL (Jun 15, 2017)

Did you have any issues with sizing compared to Nikes and did you get the medium width? 
SRL


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 15, 2017)

Fish said:



			I have a pair of Skechers, I bought them earlier this year and I find they don't breathe very well.  They haven't loosened up either and they feel a little solid/lumpy on the feet if you know what I mean, so I almost feel like I'm limping in the last few holes.

  They are nice and I'll try to work them into my alternative wearing of shoes dependent on the conditions but I'll be reaching for these SL Pro's more times than not.
		
Click to expand...


Surprised at that but everyone is different. Love my Skechers, own 3 pairs now. Glad the Fj's work for you though.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 15, 2017)

Fish said:



			What a great shoe :thup:

I've always struggled with golf shoes, and to be honest, with all shoes in general at times.  

I have a high arch and a wide-ish foot and just lately I've been suffering with gout (stinging) attacks in the knuckle of my right big toe.

*So getting the right shoe is always a big ask. * 

The Nike Lunar ll was a great shoe but the later models didn't live up to that particular release. My Adicross Gripmore have served me well but there done for now.

I've bought 3 or 4 pairs in the last year which just haven't worn in enough or helped/supported me and they just start to feel uncomfortable 2/3rds of the way around a round.

I also find that shoe sizes differ, which just shouldn't be the case IMO. Puma are very narrow, I love there shoes but there a big no no for me with no wide fitting.

So, I was feeling flush at St Mellion and treated myself to the SL Pro's after speaking to the assistant Pro from Woodhall Spa who was playing with us.

Wow, they are light, comfortable in every way, have a great grip, waterproof and look the business with no fussiness and easy to clean.

I can't reccomend these SL Pro's highly enough :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Robin, if your club ever does it, get your feet measured by FootJoy.  Seriously.  Our Pro did one, got measured & found that according to FootJoy I was wearing the wrong size.  They turn up with a ridiculous amount of shoes so you can try a pair in your new size on the day.  

Sceptically ordered a pair in the right size & surprised how much more comfortable they were. :thup:  Only downer is the much reduced chance of finding my new size in the sales.


----------



## BomberSRL (Jun 16, 2017)

Mine turned up today, sizing does come up a little bigger than my nike lunars. Still pretty good fitting, glad i didn't hold out and go for boa as I dont think I would be able to get them snug enough! Lovely shoes though!


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 16, 2017)

I've the blue an orange 1s. Best thing I can say is they look great. Fitting wise, sizes are up the wall. Also not as comfy as most adidas variations I've had.

is it me or is the tongue a bit on the small side?


----------



## Jay1 (Jun 17, 2017)

Gotta say I love mine. 

On first wear they feel a little firm when coming from something like a tour360 or other trainer based shoes, but supprisingly they dont feel firm through the round or feel harsh on your feet after a round or more. 

Also, my first spikeless shoes and really impressed with the grip. 

My only negative is I wish I'd got the wide fit. I thought the standard would give quite a bit so bought the slightly more snug fit, but they have retained their shape better than expected.


----------

